# Fet with one embryo



## hereishoping (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone

I posted a lot in 2012/2013 when I was lucky enough to have twin boys from our first ICSI cycle. We only had 3 embryos as I egg shared and so have one frozen embryo. I have a first consultation appt to talk about FET tomorrow and am wondering what to expect. Also with only one embryo what are the chances of it thawing and of getting another BFP. Dare I dream? Anybody got any positive stories with one embryo? 

Thanks xx


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there,

Just thought I would give you a positive story...

Early days,but our only wee Frostie thawed perfectly & snuggled in! 
We got a positive result on Monday so it can happen! 
Still a long way to go but so far so good. 
Fet was so straight forward too. X


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I only had 1 frostie  almost 36 weeks now


----------



## hereishoping (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations! And thank you so much for replying with a positive story. I know they say it only takes one but I was so lucky last time that I keep thinking it can't possibly happen for me again. Thanks for giving me hope. I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## hereishoping (Jul 2, 2012)

Congratulations to you too Wibble Wobble. Not long to go now...cherish every moment. They're not babies for long xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi
Like u I had 3 embies, one transferred in February (bfn), one perished and one frozen. We tried with our frostie in May and I was pretty sure it wouldn't even thaw never mind implant.  I am now 17 weeks pregnant 😌.  I was also worried because my clinic didn't use vitrification but then I thought to myself if this little embie is strong it will make it!

I wish u all the best xxx


----------



## Virtual Em (Sep 10, 2014)

Had 3 day three and and 2 day 5 frozen

Had one day 5 defrosted and implanted friday


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the positive stories ladies, we have just had our second failed ivf cycle and are trying to decide whether to give our one 5 day frostie a chance. We've had 2 x day 3 embryos put back each time and both have failed so we were a little bit dubious as to whether one would work, also worried that it won't even survive the thawing process.

Anyway, it's great to hear some good news stories. We're meeting with the consultant next week so will make a decision after that.

Lisa x


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

I've just had my only one emby defrost today and put back so it can happen I was so sceptical just a waiting game now, but hurdle 1 done! Good luck x


----------



## lisamarie1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Great news Seabob, good luck. After all you've been through, I really hope it works our for you this time round.

Lisa x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

We had five frozen embryos and had oue first fet in march 2014. We thawed and transferred one embryo and am now 31 weeks pregnant. To maximize our chances i had acupuncture, endo scratch and we also used embryo glue.

Best of luck.


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

We have one blast-baby in the freezer as well. So lovely to hear positive stories! 

xxx


----------



## Virtual Em (Sep 10, 2014)

Just had a   with my FET..

This the first time EVER that i have had a positive.

Now hears hoping the little bean sticks


----------



## Seabob (Jun 15, 2012)

Virtual em, me too yesterday hit Bfp 6dp6dt I just hope I get to otd, As I did start to brown spot yesterday ... Did any one else have this ?


----------

